# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  chikungunya virus

## SLP

Rob, have there been any cases of this in Negril?  I looked at the Gleaner and it doesn't appear to be so at this point. That being said, have you heard anything?

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/latest/article.php?id=54285

----------


## Rob

I have heard of cases all over the island, that article was discussed at length in another thread:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ighlight=chick

We were recently in some of the hardest hit areas of Kingston and had no issues. We did use repellent during the day.

The government has been concentrating on eradication as they have been in the USA by spraying and eliminating the breading areas. And they suggest using DEET spray during the day as the mozzies that transmit it only come out during the day.

The handful of cases in Negril I have talked to with the people who got it make it seem to be like a 3 to 4 day "flu" like thing, fever with aches and pains concentrated in the joints. Some people (mostly in the Kingston area) have suggested they experienced longer symptoms, not sure if it is a different strain or that some people are more susceptible or maybe had a weakened immune system. But the majority are back to work in a few days.

Testing for the actual numbers has pretty much stopped. The test takes a week and by that time you are over the illness. Also, regular flu victims were tested and shown not to have it, but had to pay for the testing (J$8000) so most doctors have stopped having their patients pay for a somewhat useless test. You treat it the same as a flu. 

Use Mozzie repellent during the day and you should be fine. The mosquitoes are not the usual small black ones you see all the time, but much larger ones that have a white spot on their back. They are easily identifiable and deserve a good swat when you see one! (grin)

----------


## Bella Bea

so wear deet all the time!!! deeps woods oil, is the best for me!!. in Puerto Rico its very prevalent my niece has it right now.  just wear repellent all the time!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Good to know rob. You can't Beat the Deet.  In OFF deep woods.

----------


## SLP

Thanks Rob.  I do have a great repellant with Deet which I always bring.  Using it during the day will be a whole new experience - LOL

----------


## Jamerican71

Several of my family members in Kingston had it and some have it now.  I already travel with Bug Spray but I will also travel with pain meds....I've been told Panadol is in short supply.  

I'm glad you pointed out what the mosquitos look like.

----------


## negrilsand

The virus is widespread in the Mobay to Negril area. The symptoms are reported to be like a very severe flu that lasts, for most people, 5 days or so. My friends there say that they have never before been so sick. They could hardly stand straight. Thus the African dialect name chikungunya which means "bent up". For those 65 and older and those with weakened immune systems, some symptoms can last for months or years. One friend who has had it reported that everyone in his family contracted it. It is widespread. The Jamaican government and the tourist industry downplay the problem for economic reasons.

----------


## Jamakafun

I was wondering where you can buy Blue Power soap? I was reading it was available in Jamaica and has been very effective.

----------


## karigotu

I came a cross this article today. http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/chikun...ians-1.2808678

----------


## JahC

Researched it on line for a friend of mine in Trelawney that has it now. According to the info I read, coconut water and fruit juices are the best things to drink to stay hydrated.  Also, it said to use Tylenol for the joint pain and to avoid aspirin.

----------


## Jamakafun

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...3ZrsfrKAlf_3zA
Does anyone know if this stuff works for real?

----------


## passnthru

Have not read of one tourist on this board that actually contracted chikungunya in negril and got ill am I missing something?

----------


## rosalie

Does any one know if Country Country has mosquitoes nets for over the beds?? I am now concerned after reading this  :Frown:

----------


## Kathy

> Does any one know if Country Country has mosquitoes nets for over the beds??


Yes, you can request a mosquito net, plus they'll provide a "vape" mat. Some of the cottages have screens, too.  We stayed in a room with no screens and had no problems... we did close up at night and use the AC though.

----------


## rosalie

> Yes, you can request a mosquito net, plus they'll provide a "vape" mat. Some of the cottages have screens, too.  We stayed in a room with no screens and had no problems... we did close up at night and use the AC though.


Thank you!!!

----------


## DConkle

I've never seen deep woods oil. Where can I find it please?

----------


## pine tree john

> I've never seen deep woods oil. Where can I find it please?


It is Deep Woods Off , Just a brand name that contains DEET .   the higher the % deet the better , but it is nasty stuff .

----------


## Jamakafun

Mosquito protection- it is not only chikunguya virus they spread, in other parts of the world there are many other diseases they spread. It seems that you should not purchase anything with more than 30% of deet.

----------

